# Tempura and sushi



## kitchenelf (Aug 20, 2002)

I made tempura for the first time and it was superb!!  I cheated and used a boxed tempura mix    We did Vidalia onion rings, broccoli, cauliflower, and shrimp.  Everything was great.  I think I cooked everything a little too long.  I let the breading take on some color when it really didn't need to.  The veggies were a little over-cooked but still definately worth eating!

salmon, tuna, eel, and squid for the sushi part

There's plenty for dinner for tomorrow too so it will definately be a repeat!  (but I'll sneak some for breakfast - I don't know why but I love it for breakfast)


----------

